# Peptidesuk site down?



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tried to get on today via iPhone and ipad but no dice?? Anyone know why peptidesuk site can't be found?


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

I can tell you the technical reason - the domain name peptidesuk.co.uk (I'm assuming this is the one) is currently not bound to an IP address. This is something that is usually done intentionally to completely take down the website, emails and everything that's associated with the domain name. This does not look like a temporary glitch. If I had to guess I'd say the owner of the domain name just took it down.

UPDATE: from whois records of the domain name: **** This registration has been SUSPENDED. ****

Domain names with expiration date a year in advance don't just get suspended for no reason.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Wolfy41 said:


> Tried to get on today via iPhone and ipad but no dice?? Anyone know why peptidesuk site can't be found?


Got this from there facebook.

"Currently having hosting issues, hope to be back online today. Sorry for any inconvenience caused"

Hope that helps


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

*peptidesuk.com* is alive and this domain name was registered on the same day as *peptidesuk.co.uk* which indicates it's most likely the same owner. The website looks a bit different from original one, though. You have to register/log in to see the stuff and the site itself is in disarray.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Its being rehosted. Hosts prolly got a little upset with peps being sold. Emails being sent out atm telling customers they can email in orders. They're not gone, just moving.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for the info, will give it a day or two before trying again


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Had emails saying they are having hosting issues. I ordered some TB500 today, just emailed them and they invoiced me.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

What's the email address please mate, I've not saved any from previous orders!?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolfy41 said:


> What's the email address please mate, I've not saved any from previous orders!?


[email protected]


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

On another note, hyper pep seems to have totally gone down, apparently not even e-mail is working and few lads have unfufilled orders.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hp is back same old address minus .uk at the end


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Still not working!!?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like a scam. They said on the 16th they will be back up today, 5 days later, still no site, but still taking orders? They only just stopped taking Paypal a week before that aswell? Coincidence?

I'd hold off on any orders until their site is back online personally.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolfy41 said:


> Still not working!!?





SSJay said:


> Sounds like a scam. They said on the 16th they will be back up today, 5 days later, still no site, but still taking orders? They only just stopped taking Paypal a week before that aswell? Coincidence?
> 
> I'd hold off on any orders until their site is back online personally.


I received my order today, day after I paid.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> I received my order today, day after I paid.


Maybe just massive hosting problems then. I still wouldn't risk it. Glad you got your order


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SSJay said:


> Maybe just massive hosting problems then. I still wouldn't risk it. Glad you got your order


No idea mate. That's what I was told, hosting issues.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Back on!!!


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

its down for me


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually its working now had wrong address lol


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah it's .com now. Tried to put the address on my post but wouldn't have it!?


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

Anybody able to link the website I can't seem to find it ?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Svlet said:


> Anybody able to link the website I can't seem to find it ?


Just type peptidesuk.com in google and it should be halfway down the second page


----------



## Svlet (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks iv already got it much appreciated tho


----------

